# Travelling,Tramping, and Taxes



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

TERAAMP said:


> Hello Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> I am a new journeyman and I immediately hit the road for all the fortune and fame that comes along with being a traveler. I was just curious if any Travelers/Tramps with more experience could offer any advice on tax write-offs. I am writing off the dues I pay monthly as well as dues deducted from each check. I am writing-off a per diem deduction for my current state. I am writing off gas from traveling from my home state to this state but my accountant says I can not write off gas from my apartment to work. The job is of the temporary variety so I am not so sure. Anyone who has worked a "temporary" job (less than one year) and itemized for taxes have any advice? Thank you in advance for any advice you brothers or sisters may offer.


Make sure you pay more than you owe, unless you enjoy having your accounts seized and property confiscated the I-------R-------S will punish you for a penny and spend millions to get that penny from you.

Don't mess with them...


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's some advice for you...
It doesn't matter who you hire to do your taxes. You Will be held ultimately responsible for whatever is submitted on your paperwork. Find a good and honest cpa you can build a professional relationship with, someone who understands what we do. Remember, the jacksons you spend can save you Benjamin's over the years. 
Btw-congrats on turning out and hitting the road. Be careful who you run with and what you do. It's a big country but a small world in the BROTHERHOOD.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think you write off gas. You write off the miles. Gas is covered in that. 

I have heard people say their accountant says you are not allowed to write off miles. Mine says I can. I was audited and the IRS had no problem with it, or tolls. This is not for tramp work. I am steady with the same company and rarely leave the territory.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We also have a death fund. We pay 15.00 dollars when someone dies. Active or retired. That is also tax deductible.


----------



## TERAAMP (Feb 23, 2015)

*thanks for the reply*

I also wrote off death benifit since it is technically a donation. A brother died and you gave $X for his family. I did write off "gas" as miles, I calculated the cost of gas but the standard deduction per mile was greater, thanks for pointing that out. I definately want to be careful. I should point out that I know I have GREATLY overpaid the last few years and thought I would try the itemizing way. I have heard that being audited isn't the greatest and they don't exactly have a track record of playing fair. I appreciate the comments and hope others will feel comfortable making suggestions about what could POSSIBLY be a write-off for those of you traveling and itemizing.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The reason I got audited was because the wife's small business was a loss. They were looking more at that. In the end everything was legit. I did have to pay back what I wrote off in tolls that year. They do not take EZ Pass statements as a receipt. He told me I need a paper receipt. Who is going to stop for a reciept whe when we have high speed EZ Pass lanes? I still write them off. They have not checked since, and the wife no longer has the business. 

One guy told me that when he traveled he also wrote off lodging.


----------

